# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  From NPR: People are talking about these 5 books

## JEK

The Five

----------


## amyb

I have to order some books. FREEDOM was a winner and the others made it to my list, just never got them though.

----------


## JEK

I found TILO Henrietta Lacks a fascinating  read.

----------


## MIke R

Room I posted about a few weeks ago..I have been featuring it in the shop  since then and it  has sold well..it is a terrific, albeit dark story..


Freedom has sold well this weekend as has Keith Richards book....and as usually happens, Keith Richard's book has rekindled interest in the Clapton and the John Lennon books as well

----------


## amyb

Got the Keith Richard's book for Phil-January beach book for sure.

----------


## Dennis

> Got the Keith Richard's book for Phil-January beach book for sure.



Half way through it and  
I love it. Great perspective on the Stones life.

----------


## amyb

One of Phil's favorite bands/groups.

----------


## bto

I'm halfway through it too.  

Have had some LOL's....it's interesting but wow, that was some hard livin' they did!

Makes me want to go back and listen to all the good Stones songs.

----------


## amyb

When Grandson Max was 2, we had him for a long sleepover when his parents went on a trip. When they came home he knew all the words to BROWN SUGAR and most of the words to I CAN'T GET NO SATISFACTION!!

----------


## MIke R

Sticky Fingers.....best of their best

----------


## JEK

Love how he and Mick met over a Chuck Berry album.

----------


## Larry

Finished Keith's book yesterday.  A very good read.  Fascinating guy.  I loved it.

----------


## amyb

I see it every morning on top of Phil's TO GO pile!

----------


## Larry

Phil will love the book--lots of insights into the Stones.

I just started Just Kids by Patti Smith--interesting so far.

----------


## MIke R

Just Kids is awesome.....great story

----------


## KevinS

> The Five




Haven't read a one.  But I did finish The Wonderful Wizard of Oz last night.  I don't know whether to move on to the 2nd book in the series, The Marvelous Land Of Oz, or start Ken Follett's Fall of Giants.  Right now, I' leaning towards Oz.

----------


## amyb

But want you to know FALL OF GIANTS starts off another great Follett saga.

I am half way through INDEPENDENCE DAY-slow but darn good. The side stories and adventures of the hero are so well described.  Richard Ford is good.

Loved THE CROSSING too-follow up to ALL THE PRETTY HORSES which was outstanding.
So a couple of good books, a couple of naps-life is good even in a blizzard.

----------

